# Does BuyVM have stock api



## jcaleb (May 22, 2013)

Hello,

the website can check the stock if there are available.

How do you do such a thing without from the outside?  E.g. If i want to know how much stock buyvm have from my own website?  and i dont have access to their database whatsoever


----------



## Francisco (May 22, 2013)

http://doesbuyvmhavestock.com has stock API's at the bottom in whatever flavour you want 

Francisco


----------



## nunim (May 22, 2013)

Just substitute a 0 instead of the script to check stock, it'll probably be right 99% of the time.

Have had tons of different VPS/Dedis throughout the years but never a BuyVM because everyone time I'd want to buy one it'd be out of stock and I'm not going to wait forever for a moderately priced VPS.

 

My problem with BuyVM is that VPS's are to an extent, impulse purchases, and if you never have stock then that doesn't work for me..  I'm sure not the only person on here who buys VPSs like this, but I guess BuyVM must be doing okay if they don't want our money.


----------



## jcaleb (May 22, 2013)

thank you @Francisco


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 22, 2013)

nunim said:


> Just substitute a 0 instead of the script to check stock, it'll probably be right 99% of the time.
> 
> Have had tons of different VPS/Dedis throughout the years but never a BuyVM because everyone time I'd want to buy one it'd be out of stock and I'm not going to wait forever for a moderately priced VPS.
> 
> ...


Uh..BuyVM almost always has stock?  They only pull stock on weekends when the boss man doesn't work (aka no fraud checking)


----------



## ryanarp (May 23, 2013)

I think to clarify, I believe what jcaleb is wanting to do is know how it would be possible for him to get a "stock" report for any provider that has or uses WHMCS. Is there a public api within WHMCS that can pull this kind of information and output it in json or xml without needing any kind of credentials.


----------



## jcaleb (May 23, 2013)

correct, thanks ryan!  

i mean is it only html scraping can do this? or there is api?


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2013)

BuyVM and their imaginary stock 

I've flipped through a bunch of their offers waiting for the plan I wanted to finally be available and then snagged it.

Not many companies with such limited stock and genuinely interested buyers.


----------

